# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  वह चीनी भाई (  महादेवी वर्मा )

## sajan love

वह चीनी भाई

महादेवी वर्मा

----------


## sajan love

मुझे चीनियों में पहचान कर स्मरणरखने योग्य विभिन्नता कम मिलती है। कुछ समतल मुख एक ही साँचे में ढले से जान पडते हैं और उनकी एकरसता दूर करने वाली, वा पर पडी हुई सिकुडन जैसी नाक की गठन में भी विशेष अंतर दिखाई नहीं देता। कुछ तिरछी अधखुली और विरल भूरी बरूनियों वाली ऑंखों की तरल रेखाकृति देखकर भ्राँति होती है कि वे सब एक नाप के अनुसार किसी तेज धार से चीर कर बनाई गई हैं। स्वाभाविक पीतवर्ण धूप के चरण चिह्नों पर पडे हुए आवरण के कारण कुछ ललछौंहे सूखे पत्ते की समानता पर लेता है। आकार प्रकार वेशभूषा सब मिल कर इन दूर देशियों को यंत्र चालित पुतलों की भूमिका दे देते हैं, इसी से अनेक बार देखने पर भी एक फेरी वाले चीनी को दूसरे से भिन्न करके पहचानना कठिन है।

----------


## sajan love

पर आज उन मुखों की एकरूप समष्टि में मुझे आर्द्र नीलिमामयी ऑंखों के साथ एक मुख स्मरण आता है जिसकी मौन भंगिमा कहती है- 'हम कार्बन की कापियाँ नहीं हैं। हमारी भी एक कथा है। यदि जीवन की वर्णमाला के संबंध में तुम्हारी ऑंखें निरक्षर नहीं तो तुम पढकर देखो न! कई वर्ष पहले की बात है मैं तांगे से उतरकर भीतर आ रही थी कि भूरे कपडे का गठ्टर बाएँ कंधे के सहारे पीठ पर लटकाए हुए और दाहिने हाथ में लोहे का गज घुमाता चीने फेरी वाला फाटक के बाहर आता हुआ दिखा। संभवत: मेरे घर को बंद पाकर वह लौटा जा रहा था। 'कुछ लेगा मेमसाहब!- दुर्भाग्य का मारा चीनी! उसे क्या पता कि वह संबोधन मेरे मन में रोष की सबसे तुंग तरंग उठा देता है। मइया, माता, जीजी, दिदिया, बिटिया आदि न जाने कितने संबोधनों से मेरा परिचय है और सब मुझे प्रिय हैं, पर यह विजातीय संबोधनमानो सारा परिचय छीनकर मुझे गाउन में खडा कर देता है। इस संबोधन के उपरांत मेरे पास से निराश होकर न लौटना असंभव नहीं तो कठिन अवश्य है।

----------


## sajan love

मैंने ने अवज्ञा से उत्तर दिया- मैं फॉरन (विदेशी) नहीं खरीदती।

'हम क्या फॉरन है? हम तो चाइना से आता है। कहने वाले के कंठ में सरल विस्मय के साथ उपेक्षा की चोट से उत्पन्न क्षोभ भी था। इस बार रुककर उत्तर देने वाले को ठीक से देखने की इच्छा हुई। धूल से मटमैले सफेद किरमिच के जूते में छोटे पैर छिपाए, पतलून और पाजामे का संमिश्रित परिणाम जैसा पाजामा और कुर्ता तथा कोट की एकता के आधार पर सिला कोट पहने, उधडे हुए किनारों से पुरानेपन की घोषणा करते हुए हैट से आधा माथा ढके दाढी मूछ विहीन दुबली नाटी जो मूर्ति खडी थी वह तो शाश्वत चीनी है। उसे सबसे अलग करके देखने का प्रश्न जीवन में पहली बार उठा।

मेरी उपेक्षा से उस विदेशी को चोट पहुँची, यह सोच कर मैंने अपनी नहीं को और अधिक कोमल बनाने का प्रयास किया, 'मुझे कुछ नहीं चाहिए भाई। चीनी भी विचित्र निकला, 'हमको भोय बोला है, तुम जरूर लेगा-हाँ? 'होम करते हाथ जला वाली कहावत हो गई- विवश हो कहना पडा, देखूँ, तुम्हारे पास है क्या। चीनी बरामदे में कपडे का गठ्ठा उतारता हुआ कह चला, 'भोत अच्छा सिल्क आता है सिस्तर! चाइना सिल्क क्रेप.... बहुत कहने सुनने के उपरांत दो मेजपोश खरीदना आवश्यक हो गया। सोचा- चलो छुट्टी हुई, इतनी कम बिक्री होने के कारण चीनी अब कभी इस ओर आने की भूल न करेगा। पर कोई पंद्रह दिन बाद वह बरामदे में अपनी गठरी पर बैठकर गज को स्पर्श कर बजा-बजा कर गुनगुनाता हुआ मिला। मैंने उसे कुछ बोलने का अवसर न देकर, व्यस्त भाव से कहा- अब तो मैं कुछ न लूँगी। समझे? चीनी खडा होकर जेब से कुछ निकालता हुआ प्रफुल्ल मुद्रा से बोला- 'सिस्तर आपका वास्ते ही लाता है, भोत बेस्त सब सेल हो गया। हम इसको पॉकेट में छिपा के लाता है।

----------


## sajan love

देखा- कुछ रूमाल थे ऊदी रंग के डोरे भरे हुए, किनारों का हर घुमाव और कोनों में उसी रंग से बने नन्हें फूलों की प्रत्येक पंखुडी चीनी नारी की कोमल उंगलियों की कलात्मकता ही नहीं व्यक्त कर रही थी, जीवन के अभाव की करूणा भी कह रही थी। मेरे मुख के निषेधात्मक भाव को लक्ष्य कर अपनी नीली रेखाकृत ऑंखों को जल्दी-जल्दी बंद करते और खोलते हुए वह एक साँस में 'सिस्तर के वास्ते लाता है, सिस्तर के वास्ते लाता है! दोहराने लगा।

मन में सोचा, अच्छा भाई मिला है! बचपन में मुझे लोग चीनी कहकर चिढाया करते थे। संदेह होने लगा, उस दिन चिढाने में कोई तत्व भी रहा होगा। अन्यथा आज एक सचमुच का चीनी, सारे इलाहाबाद को छोडकर मुझसे बहन का संबंध क्यों जोडने आता! पर उस दिन से चीनी को मेरे यहाँ जब तब आने का विशेष अधिकार प्राा हो गया है। चीन की साधारण श्रेणी का व्यक्ति भी कला के संबंध में विशेष अभिरूचि रखता है इसका पता भी उसी चीनी की परिष्कृत रूचि में मिला।

----------


## sajan love

देखा- कुछ रूमाल थे ऊदी रंग के डोरे भरे हुए, किनारों का हर घुमाव और कोनों में उसी रंग से बने नन्हें फूलों की प्रत्येक पंखुडी चीनी नारी की कोमल उंगलियों की कलात्मकता ही नहीं व्यक्त कर रही थी, जीवन के अभाव की करूणा भी कह रही थी। मेरे मुख के निषेधात्मक भाव को लक्ष्य कर अपनी नीली रेखाकृत ऑंखों को जल्दी-जल्दी बंद करते और खोलते हुए वह एक साँस में 'सिस्तर के वास्ते लाता है, सिस्तर के वास्ते लाता है! दोहराने लगा।

मन में सोचा, अच्छा भाई मिला है! बचपन में मुझे लोग चीनी कहकर चिढाया करते थे। संदेह होने लगा, उस दिन चिढाने में कोई तत्व भी रहा होगा। अन्यथा आज एक सचमुच का चीनी, सारे इलाहाबाद को छोडकर मुझसे बहन का संबंध क्यों जोडने आता! पर उस दिन से चीनी को मेरे यहाँ जब तब आने का विशेष अधिकार प्राा हो गया है। चीन की साधारण श्रेणी का व्यक्ति भी कला के संबंध में विशेष अभिरूचि रखता है इसका पता भी उसी चीनी की परिष्कृत रूचि में मिला।

----------


## sajan love

नीली दीवार पर किस रंग के चित्र सुंदर जान पडते हैं, हरे कुशन पर किस प्रकार के पक्षी अच्छे लगते हैं, सफेद पर्दे के कोने में किस बनावट के फूल पत्ते खिलेंगे आदि के विषय में चीनी उतनी ही जानकारी रखता था, जितनी किसी अच्छे कलाकार से मिलेगी। रंग से उसका अति परिचय यह विश्वास उत्पन्न कर देता था कि वह ऑंखों पर पट्टी बाँध देने पर भी केवल स्पर्श से रंग पहचान लेगा।

चीन के वस्त्र, चीन के चित्र आदि की रंगमयता देखकर भ्रम होने लगता है कि वहाँ की मिट्टी का हर कण भी इन्हीं रंगोंसे रंगा हुआ न हो। चीन देखने ही इच्छा प्रकट करते ही 'सिस्तर का वास्ते हम चलेगा कहते-कहते चीनी की ऑंखों की नीली रेखा प्रसन्नता से उजली हो उठती थी। अपनी कथा सुनाने के लिए वह विशेष उत्सुक रहा करता था। पर कहने-सुननेवाले की बीच की खाई बहुत गहरी थी। उसे चीनी और बर्मी भाषाएँ आती थीं, जिनके संबंध में अपनी सारी विद्या बुध्दि के साथ मैं 'ऑंख के अंधे नाम नयनसुखकी कहावत चरितार्थ करती थी। अंग्रेजी की क्रियाहीन संज्ञाओं और हिंदुस्तानी की संज्ञाहीन क्रियाओं के संमिश्रण से जो विचित्र भाषा बनती थी, उसमेंकथा का सारा मर्म बंध नहीं पाता था। पर जो कथाएँ हृदय का बाँध तोड कर दूसरों को अपना परिचय देने के लिए बह निकलती हैं, प्राय: करूणा होती हैं और करूणा की भाषा शब्दहीन रहकर भी बोलने में समर्थ है। चीनी फेरीवाले की कथा भी इसका अपवाद नहीं।

----------


## sajan love

जब उनके माता-पिता ने माडले (बर्मा) आकर चार की छोटी दुकान खोली तब उसका जन्म नहीं हुआ था। उसे जन्म देकर और सात वर्ष की बहन के संरक्षण में छोड कर जो परलोक सिधारी उस अनदेखी माँ के प्रति चीनी की श्रध्दा अटूट थी।

 संभवत: माँ ही ऐसी प्राणी है जिसे कभी न देख पाने पर भी मनुष्य ऐसे स्मरण करता है जैसे उसके संबंध में जानना बाकी नहीं। यह स्वाभाविक भी है।

मनुष्य को संसार में बाँधने वाला विधाता माता ही है इसी से उसे न मानकर संसार को न मानना सहज है। पर संसार को मानकर उसे मानना असंभव ही रहता है।

पिता ने जब दूसरी बर्मी चीनी ाी को गृहणी पद पर अभिषिक्त किया तब उन मातहीनों की यातना की कठोर कहानी आरंभ हुई। दुर्भाग्य इतने से ही संतुष्ट नहीं हो सका क्योंकि उसके पाँचवे वर्ष में पैर रखते-रखते एक दुर्घटना में पिता ने भी प्राण खोए। अब अबोध बालकों के समान उसने सहज ही अपनी परिस्थितियों से समझौता कर लिया पर बहन और विमाता में किसी प्रस्ताव को लेकर जो वैमनस्य बढ रहा था वह इस समझौते को उत्तरातर विषाक्त बनने लगा। किशोरी बालिका की अवज्ञा का बदला उसको नहीं उसके अबोध भाई को कष्ट देकर भी चुकाया जाता था। अनेक बार उसने ठिठुरती हुई बहन की कंपित उंगलियों में अपना हाथ रख उसके मलिन वाों में अपने ऑंसुओं से धुला मुख दिया और उसी की छोटी सी गोद में सिमटकर भूख भुलाई थी। कितनी ही बार सवेरे ऑंख मूँद कर बंद द्वार के बाहर दीवार से टिकी हुई बहन को ओस से गीले बालों में अपनी ठिठुरती हुई उंगलियों को गर्म करने का व्यर्थ प्रयास करते हुए उसने पिता के पास जाने का रास्ता पूछा था। उत्तर मेंबहन के फीके गाल पर चुपचाप ढुलक आने वाले ऑंसू की बडी बूँद देखकर वह घबरा कर बोल उठा था- 'उसे कहवा नहीं चाहिए, वह तो पिता को देखना भर चाहता है।

----------


## sajan love

कई बार पडोसियों के यहाँरकाबियाँ धोकर और काम के बदले भात माँग कर बहन ने भाई को खिलाया था। व्यथा की कौन-सी अंतिम मात्रा ने बहन के नन्हें हृदय का बाँध तोड डाला, इसे अबोध बालक क्या जाने पर एक रात उसने बिछौने पर लेट कर बहन की प्रतीक्षा करते-करते आधी ऑंख खोली और विमाता को कुशल बजीगर की तरह मैली-कुचैली बहन का काया पलट करते हुए देखा। उसके सूखे होंठों पर विमाता की मोटी ऊँगली ने दौड-दौड कर लाली फेरी, उसके फीके गालों पर चौडी हथेली ने घूम-घूम कर सफेद गुलाबी रंग भरा, उसके रूखे बालों को कठोर हाथों ने घेरे घेर कर संवारा और तब नए रंगीन वाों से सजी हुई मूर्ति को एक प्रकार से ठेलती हुई विमाता रात के अंधकार में बाहर अंतरनिहित हो गई।

बालक का विस्मय भय में बदल गया और भय ने रोनेमें शरण पाई। कब वह रोते-रोते सो गया इसका पता नहीं, पर जब वह किसी के स्पर्श से जागा तो बहन उस गठरी बने हुए भाई के मस्तक पर मुख रखकर सिसकियाँ रोक रही थी। उस दिन उसे अच्छा भोजन मिला दूसरे दिन कपडे, तीसरे दिन खिलौने पर बहन के दिनों दिन विवर्ण होने वाले होंठों पर अधिक गहरे रंग की आवश्यकता पडने लगी, उसके उत्तरोत्तर फीके पडने वाले गालों पर पाउडर मला जाने लगा। बहन के छीजते शरीर और घटती शक्ति का अनुभव बालक करता था, पर वह किससे कहे, क्या करे, यह उसकी समझ के बाहर की बात थी। बार-बार सोचता था कि पिता का पता मिल जाता तो सब ठीक हो जाता। उसके स्मृति पट पर माँ की कोई रेखा नहीं परंतु पिता का जो अस्पष्ट चित्र अंकित था उसके स्नेहशील होने में संदेह नहीं रह जाता। प्रतिदिन निश्चित करता कि दुकान में आने वाले प्रत्येक व्यक्ति से पिता का पता पूछेगा और एक दिन चुपचाप उनके पास पहुँचेगा और उसी तरह चुपचाप उन्हें घर लाकर खडा कर देगा- तब यह विमाता कितनी डर जाएगी और बहन कितनी प्रसन्न होगी।

----------


## sajan love

चाय की दुकान का मालिक अब दूसरा था, परंतु पुराने मालिक के पुत्र के साथ उसके व्यवहार में सहृदयता कम नहीं रही, इसी से बालक एक कोने में सिकुड कर खडा हो गया और आने वालों से हकला-हकला कर पिता का पता पूछने लगा। कुछ ने उसे आश्चर्य से देखा, कुछ मुस्करा दिए, पर एक दो ने दुकानदार से कुछ ऐसी बात कही जिससे वह बालक को हाथ पकड कर बाहर ही छोड आया। इस भूल की पुनरावृत्ति होने पर विमाता से दंड दिलाने की धमकी भी दे गया। इस प्रकार उसकी खोज का अंत हो गया।

बहन का संध्या होते ही कायापलट, फिर उसका आधी रात बीत जाने पर भारी पैरों से लौटना, विशाल शरीर वाली विमाता का जंगली बिल्ली की तरह हल्के पैरों से बिछौने से उछल कर उतर आना, बहन के शिथिल हाथों से बटुए का छिन जाना और उसका भाई के मस्तक पर मुख रख कर स्तब्ध भाव से पडे रहना आदि क्रम ज्यों के त्यों चलते रहे। पर एक दिन बहन लौटी ही नहीं। सवेरे विमाता को कुछ चिंतित भाव से उसे खोजते देख बालक सहसा किसी अज्ञात भय से सिहर उठा। बहन-उसकी एकमात्र आधार बहन! पिता का पता न पा सका और अब बहन भी खो गई। जैसा था वैसा ही बहन को खोजने के लिए गली-गली में मारा-मारा फिरने लगा। रात में वह जिस रूप में परिवर्तित हो जाती उसमें दिन को उसे पहचान सकना कठिन था इससे वह जिसे अच्छे कपडे पहने हुए जाती देखता उसके पास पहुँचने के लिए सडक के एक ओर से दूसरी ओर दौड पडता। कभी किसी से टकरा कर गिरते-गिरते बचता, कभी किसी से गाली खाता, कभी कोई दया से प्रश्न कर बैठता- 'क्या इतना जरा सा लडका भी पागल हो गया है!

----------


## sajan love

इसी प्रकार भटकता हुआ वह गिरहकटों के गिरोह के हाथ लगा और तब उसकी शिक्षा प्रारंभ हुई। जैसे लोग कुत्ते को दो पैरों से बैठना, गर्दन ऊँची कर खडा होना, मुँह पर पंजे रखकर सलाम करना आदि करतब सिखाते हैं उसी तरह वे सब उसे तंबाकू के धुएँ और दुर्गंध माँस से भरे औरफटे चीथडे, टूटे बर्तन और मैले शरीर से बसे हुए कमरे में बंद कर कुछ विशेष संकेतों और हँसने रोने के अभिनय में पारंगत बनाने लगे।

----------


## sajan love

कुत्ते के पिल्ले के समान ही वह घुटनों के बल खडा रहता और हँसने रोने की विविध मुद्राओं का अभ्यास करता। हँसी का ाोत इस प्रकार सूख चुका था कि अभिनय में भी वह बार-बार भूल करता और मार खाता। पर क्रंदन उसके भीतर इतना अधिक उमडा था कि जरा मुँह के बनाते ही दोनों ऑंखों से दो गोल-गोल बूँदें नाक के दोनों ओर निकल आतीं और पतली समानांतर रेखा बनातीं और मुँह के दोनों सिरों को छूती हुई ठुड्डी के नीचे तक चली जातीं। इसे अपनी दुर्लभ शिक्षा का फल समझ कर रोओं से काले उदरपर पीला सा रंग बाँधने वाला उसका शिक्षक प्रसन्नता से उठकर उसे लात जमा कर पुरस्कार देता।
वह दल बर्मी, चीनी, स्यामी आदि का सम्मिश्रण था। इसी से 'चोरों की बारात में अपनी-अपनी होशियारी के सिध्दांत का पालनबडी सतर्कता से हुआ करता। जो उस पर कृपा रखते थे उनके विरोधियों का स्नेहपात्र होकर पिटना भी उसका परम कर्तव्य हो जाता था। किसी की कोई वस्तु खोते ही उस पर संदेह की ऐसी दृष्टि आरंभ होती थी कि बिना चुराए ही वह चोर के समान काँपने लगता और तब उस 'चोर के घर छिछोर की जो मरम्मत होती कि उसका स्मरण करके चीनी की ऑंखें आज भी व्यथा और अपमान से भक-भक जलने लगतीं थीं। सबके खाने के पात्र से बचा उच्छिष्ट एक तामचीनी के टेढे बर्तन में सिगार से जगह-जगह जले हुए कागज से ढक कर रख दिया जाता था जिसे वह हरी ऑंखों वाली बिल्ली के साथ रखता था। बहुत रात गए तक उसके नरक के साथी एक-एक कर आते रहते और अंगीठी के पास सिकुड कर लेटे हुए बालक को ठुकराते हुए निकल जाते। उनके पैरों की आहट को पढने का उसे अच्छा अभ्यास हो चला था। जो हल्के पैरों को जल्दी-जल्दी रखता आता है उसे बहुत कुछ मिल गया है। जो शिथिल पैरों को घसीटता हुआ लौटता यह खाली हाथ है। जो दीवार को टटोलता हुआ लडखडाते पैरों से बढता वह शराबमें सब खोकर बेसुध आया है। जो देहली से ठोकर खाकर धम-धम पैर रखता हुआ घुसता है उसने किसी से झगडा मोल लिया है आदि का ज्ञान उसे अनजाने में ही प्राा हो गया था।

----------


## sajan love

यदि दीक्षांत संस्कार के उपरांत विद्या के उपयोग का श्रीगणेश होते ही उसकी भेंट पिता के परिचित एक चीनी व्यापारी से नहीं हो जाती तो इस साधना से प्राा विद्वत्ता का अंत क्या होता यह बताना कठिन है। पर संयोग ने उसके जीवन की दिशा को इस प्रकार बदल दिया कि वह कपडे की दुकान पर व्यापारी की विद्या सीखने लगा। प्रशंसा का पुल बाँधते-बाँधते वर्षों पुराना कपडा सबसे पहले उठा लाना, जग से इस तरह नापना कि जो रत्ती बराबर भी आगे न बढे, चाहे अंगुल भर पीछे रह जाए। रुपए से लेकर पाई तक को खूब देखभाल कर लेना और लौटाते समय पुराने, खोटे पैसे विशेष रूप से खनखा-खनका कर दे डालना आदि का ज्ञान कम रहस्यमयी नहीं था। पर मालिक के साथ भोजन मिलने के कारण बिल्ली के उच्छिष्ट सहभोज की आवश्यकता नहीं रही और दुकान में सोने की व्यवस्था होने से अंगीठीके पास ठोकरों से पुरस्कृत होने की विशेषता जाती रही।

चीनी छोटी अवस्था में ही समझ गया था कि धन संचय से संबंध रखने वाली सभी विद्याए एक सी हैं, पर मनुष्य किसी का प्रयोग प्रतिष्ठापूर्वक कर सकता है और किसी का छिपा कर। कुछ अधिक समझदार होने पर उसने अपनी अभागी बहन को ढूँढने का बहुत प्रयत्न किया पर उसका पता न पा सका। ऐसी बालिकाओं का जीवन खतरे से खाली नहीं रहता। कभी वे मूल्य देकर खरीदी जाती हैं और कभी बिना मूल्य के गायब कर दी जाती हैं। कभी वे निराश होकर आत्महत्या कर लेती हैं और कभी शराबी ही नशे में उन्हें जीवन से मुक्त करा देते हैं। उस रहस्य की सूत्रधारिणी विमाता भी संभवत: पुनर्विवाह कर किसी और को सुखी बनाने के लिए कहीं दूर चली गई थी। इस प्रकार उस दिशा में खोज का मार्ग ही बंद हो गया। इसी बीचमें मालिक के काम से रंगून आया फिर दो वर्ष कोलकाता में रहा और अन्य साथियों के साथ उसे इस ओर आने का आदेश मिला।

----------


## sajan love

यहाँ शहर में एक चीनी जूते वाले के घर ठहरा है और सवेरे आठ से बारह और दो से छ बजे तक फेरी लगाकर कपडे बेचता रहता है। चीनी की दो इच्छाएँ हैं, ईमानदार बनने की और बहन को ढूँढ लेने की- जिनमें से एक की पूर्ति तो स्वयं उसी के हाथ में है और दूसरी के लिए वह प्रतिदिन भगवान बुध्द से प्रार्थना करता है। बीच-बीच में वह महीनों के लिए बाहर चला जाता था, पर लौटते ही 'सिस्तर का वास्ते ई लाता है। कहता हुआ कुछ लेकर उपस्थित हो जता। इस प्रकार देखते-देखते मैं इतनी अभ्यस्त हो चुकी थी कि जब वह एक दिन वह 'सिस्तर के वास्ते कह कर और शब्दों की खोज करने लगा तब मैं उसकीकठिनाई न समझकर हँस पडी। धीरे-धीरे पता चला- बुलावा आया है, वह लडने के लिए चाइना जाएगा। इतनी जल्दी कपडे कहाँ बेचे और न बेचने पर मालिक को हानि पहुँचा कर बेइमान कैसे बने? यदि मैं आवश्यक रूपया देकर सब कपडे ले लूँ, तो वह मालिक का हिसाबचुका कर तुरंत देश की ओर चल दे।

किसी दिन पिता का पता पूछे जाने पर वह हकलाया था- आज भी संकोच से हकला रहा था। मैंने सोचने का अवकाश पाने के लिए प्रश्न किया- 'तुम्हारे तो कोई है ही नहीं, फिर बुलावा किसने भेजा? चीनी की ऑंखें विस्मय से भर कर पूरी खुल गईं- 'हम कब बोला हमारा चाइना नहीं है? हम कब ऐसा बोला सिस्तर? मुझे स्वयं अपने प्रश्न पर लज्जा आई, उसका इतना बडा चीन रहते वह अकेले कैसे होगा!

----------


## sajan love

मेरे पास रुपया रहना ही कठिन है, अधिक रुपए का चर्चा ही क्यों! पर कुछ अपने पास खोज ढूँढ कर और कुछ दूसरों से उधार लेकर मैंने चीनी के जाने का प्रबंध किया। मुझे अंतिम अभिवादन कर जब वह चंचल पैरों से जाने लगा, तब मैंने पुकार कर कहा- यह गज तो लेते जाओ! चीनी सहज स्मित के साथ घूमकर 'सिस्तर के वास्ते ही कह सका। शेष शब्द उसके हकलाने में खो गए। आज कई वर्ष हो चुके हैं- चीनी को फिर देखने की संभावना नहीं। उसकी बहन से मेरा कोई परिचय नहीं, पर न जाने क्यों वे दोनों भाई-बहन मेरे स्मृतिपट से हटते ही नहीं।

चीनी की गठरी में से कई थान मैं अपने ग्रामीण बालकों के कुर्ते बना-बना कर खर्च कर चुकी ँ। परंतु अब भी थान मेरी अलमारी में रखे हैं और लोहे की गज दीवार के कोने में खडा है। एक बार जब इन थानों को देखकर एक खादी भक्त बहन ने आक्षेप किया था- 'जो लोग बाहर विशुध्द खद्दरधारी होते हैं वे भी विदेशी रेशम के थान खरीद कर रखते हैं, इसी से तो देश की उन्नति नहीं होती- तब मैं बडे कष्ट से हँसी रोक सकी।

----------


## sajan love

मेरे पास रुपया रहना ही कठिन है, अधिक रुपए का चर्चा ही क्यों! पर कुछ अपने पास खोज ढूँढ कर और कुछ दूसरों से उधार लेकर मैंने चीनी के जाने का प्रबंध किया। मुझे अंतिम अभिवादन कर जब वह चंचल पैरों से जाने लगा, तब मैंने पुकार कर कहा- यह गज तो लेते जाओ! चीनी सहज स्मित के साथ घूमकर 'सिस्तर के वास्ते ही कह सका। शेष शब्द उसके हकलाने में खो गए। आज कई वर्ष हो चुके हैं- चीनी को फिर देखने की संभावना नहीं। उसकी बहन से मेरा कोई परिचय नहीं, पर न जाने क्यों वे दोनों भाई-बहन मेरे स्मृतिपट से हटते ही नहीं।

चीनी की गठरी में से कई थान मैं अपने ग्रामीण बालकों के कुर्ते बना-बना कर खर्च कर चुकी ँ। परंतु अब भी थान मेरी अलमारी में रखे हैं और लोहे की गज दीवार के कोने में खडा है। एक बार जब इन थानों को देखकर एक खादी भक्त बहन ने आक्षेप किया था- 'जो लोग बाहर विशुध्द खद्दरधारी होते हैं वे भी विदेशी रेशम के थान खरीद कर रखते हैं, इसी से तो देश की उन्नति नहीं होती- तब मैं बडे कष्ट से हँसी रोक सकी।

----------


## sajan love

वह जन्म का दुखियारा मातृ-पितृ हीन और बहन से बिछुडा हुआ चीनी भाई अपने समस्त स्नेह के एकमात्र आधार चीन में आत्मतोष पा गया है, इसका कोई प्रमाण नहीं- पर मेरा मन यही कहता है।

समाप्त

----------


## satya_anveshi

अच्छा संस्मरण!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anita

सुन्दर कहानी, मन को छू लेने वाली

----------


## sajan love

स्वागत है आप सभी का

----------

